# a whole new threat for lone cyclists on country roads?



## tommaguzzi (2 Dec 2014)

I am sharing this link from tonights local paper.
http://m.thestar.co.uk/news/crime/man-punched-unconcious-during-doncaster-bike-robbery-1-6980850

I hope this is not the start of a new fashion amongst the dregs of our society.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Dec 2014)

Similar case earlier this year in Wiltshire - http://road.cc/content/news/128198-wiltshire-cyclist-robbed-bike-white-van-men


----------



## psmiffy (19 Dec 2014)

A few years back I was the subject of an attempted bike mugging - two guys asked me for the time and then sucker punched me and proceeded to kick the s~~~ out of me - always wear a helmet


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Dec 2014)

You do know that those pockets on cycling jersey will take a stanley knife dont you:0)

What basxxrds.


----------



## paddypete (27 Dec 2014)

always,expect,the unexpected, on canal tow paths weekend nights can be fun


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> You do know that those pockets on cycling jersey will take a stanley knife dont you:0)
> 
> What basxxrds.



I disagree with you on that one.


----------



## 0lonerider (27 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> You do know that those pockets on cycling jersey will take a stanley knife dont you:0)
> 
> What basxxrds.


please do no take this advice by any means.
id like to think it was said in jest.


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2014)

0lonerider said:


> please do no take this advice by any means.
> id like to think it was said in jest.



That is what I was hoping. But I had to put something just in case.


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Dec 2014)

Did you 2 not see the smiley face at the end of my comment. Do you really think people on here are going to ride round with Stanley knives in their jerseys.

I would imagine most people have the common sense to know I was kidding.

They don't need the blatently obvious pointing out to them.

You did notice that was posted well before Xmas? It is old news and we have all moved on since then.


----------



## 0lonerider (27 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Did you 2 not see the smiley face at the end of my comment. Do you really think people on here are going to ride round with Stanley knives in their jerseys.
> 
> I would imagine most people have the common sense to know I was kidding.
> 
> They don't need the blatently obvious pointing out to them.


theres not one in ya post


----------



## screenman (27 Dec 2014)

There is no smiley that I can see.


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2014)

I read the forum from the new posts page, so no I did not notice the date.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

screenman said:


> There is no smiley that I can see.




Look at the end of YOU

Then go to specsavers. There is a sale on. :0)


----------



## Drago (28 Dec 2014)

Anyone who wants my bike better be well tooled up or they're going to be painfully disappointed.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2014)

Tazer insert smiley but tablet doesn't show them


----------



## screenman (28 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> Look at the end of YOU
> 
> Then go to specsavers. There is a sale on. :0)



O) is what I see this is a smiley as I know them I have been to Spec Savers.

Are you seeing something different. The text smiley :-) I think is another one.

Trouble is even if I had seen the smiley I might have presumed you liked the fact a Stanley fitted in there.

There are plenty of people riding bikes and carrying weapons, some on here will I imagine.


----------



## Cuchilo (28 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Tazer insert smiley but tablet doesn't show them


You cant carry a tazer either !


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2014)

This was inked to in a similar discussion on a US forum


----------



## MontyVeda (28 Dec 2014)

I've stuffed my seat tube with dynamite hooked up to a detonator linked using the Dyna-Mote app on my phone.... once the van is out of range, they'd regret stealing my bike, but not for long.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Dec 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> You cant carry a tazer either !


Errm calm down , hence the insert smily words as as i was on a tablet and it did not give the option to choose them .


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2014)

The inaugural cyclists clay pigeon white van shoot was in full swing....


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

I'm joking.


----------



## ufkacbln (28 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> I'm joking.



A mere peashooter...

Try one of these:







... or if you are willing to take a few seconds to set up:


----------



## jefmcg (29 Dec 2014)

I wonder if this is neither new nor restricted to country roads ...





(never heard the outcome of this, so I don't know if the police even worked out what happened)


----------



## Phaeton (29 Dec 2014)

tommaguzzi said:


> I am sharing this link from tonights local paper.
> http://m.thestar.co.uk/news/crime/man-punched-unconcious-during-doncaster-bike-robbery-1-6980850
> 
> I hope this is not the start of a new fashion amongst the dregs of our society.



Nothing new, happened to me over 40 years ago, although as there was 6 of them I just let them take the bike


----------



## confusedcyclist (13 Jan 2015)

I cycle through some ropey areas, and often her people shouting odd stuff, more notably when they are crossing the road or hanging outside Ladbrokes. Some of the lines I've heard... "Abul, I've got a bike for you", or "Push him off", "Ram him ram him" and even experienced a youth try and swipe my rear wheel as I passed but he comically missed and fell over into the path of the car behind, he was with a gang of older boys who were shinig a lazer pen into the eyes of stationary traffic. If only the worst had happened to him, he got off lightly as this driver wasn't texting at the wheel or drunk. These kids were so fat I don't think they'd seen a bike in their lives.

Keep your wits about you people, especially in the dark months and when people are crossing the road near you/you have nowhere to go due to traffic.


----------



## classic33 (14 Jan 2015)

Landmine alarm attached under the saddle.
Similar alarm fitted under the seat of the Brox, pointing down, got the quickest response & reaction to date.


----------



## i hate hills (19 Jan 2015)

Having read this thread i'm away to brush up on my kick boxing skills...


----------



## Rooster1 (20 Jan 2015)

MGiant



__ Rooster1
__ 20 Jan 2015



Giant + MG42





The only downside to this design is the weight.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Mar 2015)

paddypete said:


> always,expect,the unexpected, on canal tow paths weekend nights can be fun



I have cycled on the tracks through some ropey parts of Glasgow at night before. @Pat "5mph" thinks I am mad (well, my name does suggest it), but I make a point of keeping my lights off and going on my night vision where I can, so if there are people there, I am not immediately obvious, plus I can usually see a lot more than if I rely on a beam of light. It also helps if I know the path I am on.

That said, a few years ago (1997), I was cycling through Drumry DURING THE DAY on my then relatively new Raleigh Max Ogre (later named 'The Tank' and now in the great garage in the sky) and came across a large group of boys (about 10 - 12 years old. I was 15 at the time), all armed with sticks.

They asked me to stop, but when I asked why, they didn't give an answer (they obviously hadn't thought that far ahead). I asked again, still no answer, so I took off and raced away from them with them shouting and throwing their sticks at me! 

I do wonder how effective they would have been if I had stopped but I wasn't going to find out, also, I only ever saw them the once, so I hope they didn't catch someone else.


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2015)

Defensive cycling Australian style


----------



## Tin Pot (28 Mar 2015)

My mother, 67 at the time, was shoved off her bike by two guys in New Cross. Broke her wrist, took the bike, I arrived at the hospital to find her hooked up to a morphine drip.

Scum like that should be exiled to a failed state.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> My mother, 67 at the time, was shoved off her bike by two guys in New Cross. Broke her wrist, took the bike, I arrived at the hospital to find her hooked up to a morphine drip.
> 
> Scum like that should be exiled to a failed state.



Sorry to hear that, but the state will have failed so much that people like that would be unfair to the ordinary decent folk caught up in it!

Better just to shoot them into space or the sun!!


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sorry to hear that, but the state will have failed so much that people like that would be unfair to the ordinary decent folk caught up in it!
> 
> Better just to shoot them into space or the sun!!



Might be time to introduce cc to my exile-by-circus-cannon justice system, if I haven't already...


----------



## Cyclespeed (3 Apr 2015)

Most cyclists I came across in South Africa carry a can of Mace in their back pockets as crime is pretty rife out there.....


----------

